# hand cramp



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

i bought a 12 string and been getting real soar in the hand, is there any ways, tip, or tricks that you use to keep your hand strength way up besides playing hours a night?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*well here is one tip, okay two tips*

Don't play for hours every night, first start off with 20 -30 minutes every night or even every other night until you start to develop some strength in your fingers. Always loosen up on your grip, this is often what causes the pain you describe by gripping the fret board way to hard, and stay away from those ball grips, I know folks talk about how they strengthen your grip, but that's just a sales gimmick to get you to buy something that you will have to develop over time and you'll find after a while the strengh will increase.Ship


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

It's usually my brain that cramps


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cramping usually is not restricted to just the hand but to any other related and connected part of the body...arms, shoulders, back, neck. Watch your posture. Relax. Practice for short periods separated by periods of rest. Warm-up exercises help, including mild stretching. While you are not playing, ie, while you're at work, watching TV, driving, walking, whatever, strengthen the hands with simple stretches and exercises, even with one of those stress balls if necessary.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Tune it one step down from D to D. Easier to play


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

sambonee said:


> Tune it one step down from D to D. Easier to play


Good point. Or one semi-tone (D# to D#). Or lighter strings. Or use a capo at whatever fret to optimize the action. Or get a good set-up to make sure everything is optimal. Or any and all of the above.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Chrostoph Albert (Mar 31, 2009)

When playing classical guitar, you're told to push with your strumming arm on the body of the guitar to take the tension off your left (my right) hand. Its now a technequie I apply to all of my guitar playing. Weather im playing electric, classical, or a normal acoustic. I highly suggest trying that. it worked for me, i rarely get hand cramps anymore while playing:rockon2:


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

i just have big problems holding bar'd chords, prob just cause my fingers arent strong enough yet


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I find I cramp at gigs after 2-3 hours of playing. I try to play a bit daily, but when I go for longer periods cramping becomes an issue. Anybody do strengthening exercises ?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Chrostoph Albert said:


> When playing classical guitar, you're told to push with your strumming arm on the body of the guitar to take the tension off your left (my right) hand. Its now a technequie I apply to all of my guitar playing. Weather im playing electric, classical, or a normal acoustic. I highly suggest trying that. it worked for me, i rarely get hand cramps anymore while playing:rockon2:


It works for some players, and I employ it a little myself, but some others just develop a tendency to overdo it and create shoulder tension.. All things in moderation.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Besides strengthening hand, string guage and detuning to D it is also important that the guitar be adjusted correctly.
1) action may need tweaking(bridge height)
2) the nut slots may need to corrected to allow proper string height over the 1st fret(not as relavent if capo-ing)


----------

